# Okay, here are the PICS post



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 23, 2006)

First of all, thanks to Gary and Linda for having us all there.  What a great time.  Stories to come, first the pics.



 

 

 
Bruce's brother Gary


 

 


John Atkins


 

 


These are Chris from Dizzy Pigs Daughters




Food Pics


 

 

 
Other Bill is preping the shishkabobs


----------



## Finney (Jul 23, 2006)

Looks like a good time.

BTW: How is "other" Bill doing?  I forgot to tell you to tell him "hi from Finney".


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

Great pics.  Small, but great! However, there's one pic in particular that's missing.  :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 23, 2006)

That looks like a great time !


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Looks like a great time :!: 

One pic does seem to be missing 8-[


----------



## Finney (Jul 23, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Looks like a great time :!:
> 
> One pic does seem to be missing 8-[


Something about some mud. :-k


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 23, 2006)

I hope there are more pics than that!  Time for the stories!!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 23, 2006)

Gary's Benifit Pics


----------



## Finney (Jul 23, 2006)

Damn it... I can't see them till I get home.  :rant:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Looks like a kick ass time :!: 

Still something missing though 8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 23, 2006)

now those are the pics I wanted to see!  Who won the contest??


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Looks like a kick ass time :!:
> 
> *Still something missing though* 8-[


Yep!  [-o< 

Excellent pics!!  Nice hat, Larry.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 23, 2006)

Looks like a great time, great food, and great people!

Thanks for sharing guys!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 23, 2006)

we'll take the stories now.

NOW!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm sure Bruce will be full of them 8-[


----------



## john pen (Jul 23, 2006)

looks like a good time..gonna have to try to make it next year....


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 24, 2006)

grub looks good, looks like everyone had a great time


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The next day.....


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 24, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> close, but this was all that was left.



Ahhh, that was a heck of a cooker!!!  The bud light can was not mine!   8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 24, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   
 :grin:


----------

